# Two new ones....



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

FN SCAR 16Ss.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Took the fake suppressor off the FDE SCAR.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Are those the 5.56's?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

timc said:


> Are those the 5.56's?


Yep. Debating on getting a 17 in .308.


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice, love FNH.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice!!! Congrats on the new toys!


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

*Drool*


----------

